# Tivo Roamio PLUS at Costco for $250.00



## BruinGuy (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Given that it's on the box like that, I assume it is very YMMV and is being clearanced out.


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

A price at Costco ending in .88 or .00 is a manager markdown.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Wow...that's about a 37.5% discount off the regular 399.99 pricetag... I don't think the Friends and Family discount is that high...

I was just at my local Costco yesterday and I didn't see any TiVo boxes...

Update: Just checked Costco.com... No TiVo available on their online store...


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

If I see one at the price I'm gonna grab it just to hang on to it. It would really be sweet if it had promotional lifetime on it.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

